# Crispy Chocolate Chip Cookies



## jpchef (Jun 17, 2004)

Has anyone here had Tate's Chocolate Chip Cookies - they are thin and very crispy. I'm just wondering if anyone has a recipe for cookies like that?

Thanks, looking forward to yummy suggestions.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I don't have a specific recipe in mind but...

Shirley Corriher's book CookWise has great info on the balance of soft and chewy v. thin and crispy. Here are some of her suggestions:

Using all butter, as opposed to margarine, vegetable shortening or a combination, will cause the cookies to spread more in the oven. This should allow for more crispness.

If a recipes uses a combination of baking soda and baking powder, using a higher ratio of baking soda to baking powder will also aid in promoting spread. Baking soda is more potent, 1/4 tsp soda has about the leavening power of 1 tsp powder.

Try using a higher protien flour (bread).


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Alton Brown had an episode of Good Eats about thin, puffy and chewy cookies. Have a look at his comparative recipes: http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show..._17114,00.html


----------

